# How do you rate your fishing?



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

*How do you rate your fishing?*​
0-100.00%2-327.41%4-5414.81%6-7725.93%8-9622.22%10829.63%


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

How do you all rate your fishing so far? Well for me, I have been fishing Lake of the Woods this entire summer and it has been some of the greatest fishing so far. We have limited out or have been shy just by a few saugers no more than 5 times.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'd give mine an 8. Eleven Smallies over 16 inches, five largemouth over 18 in....

Oh wait...this is the walleye forum...nevermind.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Plenty of fish but I got into fishing late this year b/c of the late goose season so I missed out on a lot of the big fish.

But size doesn't matter right? 8)


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Size really doesnt matter, as long as you bring in 1-2 17"+ walleyes within your personal limit. This past weekend we brought in about 6-8 walleyes between 17"-19.5". We also lost some that would have been between the 19.5-28" but couldnt land them in the boat. Good luck to all your fishermen!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Definetely a 10 so far. Have many 20-29" C&R eyes already. First place in a tourney, and its not even july yet. Three more months of fishing AT LEAST.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would rate mine a 9.......Bad day fishing is better than a good day working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My kids are having a blast even if we aren't hammering the 'eyes, we are getting afew! 8)


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

So far my walleye fishing has been about average, nothing too spectacular. A buddy of mine went up to Devils Lake 2 weekends ago and fished from shore. Between him and his family of 5, they caught 95 walleyes that weekend. I'd rate his fishing as about a 10!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have to admit, moving to Bismarck puts Fargo to shame as far as fishing opportunities. This year will be my best season ever, and of course it helps having good fishing within 20 minutes of home to get out on weeknights.

I plan on fishing more during the week this fall....usually I put the rod away when September arrives.

So yes, a 10.


----------



## Minnesota50 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Give it a 10! Pearch Sunfish and Walleye! How can you not have fun with those odds? Around where I live you never know what you are ganna catch next. One second its pearch, the next its sunnies. Then when you least expect it with your small hook and 4 pound line on the walleye hits. I'd say that 2 out of 10 times I miss the big walleye because of my line or hook size.

Someday I will be ready.

{[Ice Fishin' time]}*


----------



## knoppers (Jan 29, 2006)

I gave it a 4-5. mainly becuase they have not biting of late. plus I caught no big or braggin' size fish this year. must be my year off, but look out come next spring, I am due.


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

I went 2-3 . Seems like I work too much and not spending enough time on the water you can lose your edge . Also the access that I have close to home has deteriorated because of overcrowding , overfishing , and lost access . I can only look forward to the two trips a year to good fishing grounds and even then there is no guarantee . Two years ago on Dog Lake , Ont. everyone ( four parties ) in camp got skunked . After three days and a wake up we left . I told the owner We were having more fun than We could stand .
I live 5 min. from access on the St. Joseph River but each year fishing has fallen off . Dunno ? If I can afford to retire in 08 I'll really hit it hard .


----------

